# Wired2Fish - Terminator Shuddering Bait Giveaway



## fender66 (Mar 5, 2019)

*Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

There are hundreds of bladed jigs on the market today but none are designed quite like the new Terminator Shuddering Bait. The plastic cupped blade combined with a split ring to the jig and a snap makes this bait wobble more than any we have seen. There are 6 blade colors that makes it perfect for all colors of water too. It is available in 3/8 and 1/2 ounce sizes and includes a 5/0 VMC hook and keeper. The erratic motion trimmed with your favorite plastic trailer rocks the water and it can be fished in all levels of the water column. 

For our latest giveaway, we are going to give you the chance to win 6 baits in a selection chosen by Terminator pro staff manager Dan Quinn perfect for early spring and cold water applications. 

This giveaway ends March 19th, 2019. 5 winners. Good luck!

https://www.wired2fish.com/giveaways/terminator-shuddering-bait-giveaway/


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2019)

Check out the video. I think I like this one. I like that the blade can be changed if you want, and I also like the trailer keeper on the hook.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osuvlx8pBto


----------



## Jonboatmike (Mar 14, 2019)

I’m in please.


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 19, 2019)

im in


----------



## fender66 (Mar 19, 2019)

Gentlemen.....to be in you have to click the link in the original post to enter.


----------

